# Advised the client / se le informó  (Passive, past)



## JuandelaCruz

Hola a todos, 

I am still trying to figure out the proper use of the passive voice.

Estas oraciones me parecen incorectas. 
Como se habrán dado cuenta , estoy aprendiendo la lengua.

Podrián corregirlas por favor?

_Advised the client that he  needs to change the password_
_Se le informó / avisó al cliente que tuviera que cambiar la contraseña..._

_Advised the client to change the password_
_Se le informó / avisó al cliente cambiar la contraseña...
__Se le informó / avisó al cliente que cambiara la contraseña...
_ 
_Suggested changing the password_
_Se sugerió cambiar la contraseña_

_Called the client to inform him that this issue is under investigation_
_Se le llamó al cliente para informarle que este asunto es bajo investigacion_

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## der_Einzelkämpfer

JuandelaCruz said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> I am still trying to figure out the proper use of the passive voice.
> 
> Estas oraciones me parecen incorectas.
> Como se habrán dado cuenta , estoy aprendiendo la lengua.
> 
> Podrián corregirlas por favor?
> 
> _Advised The client was advised that he  needed to change the password_
> _Se le informó / avisó al cliente que tuviera que cambiar la contraseña..._
> 
> _Advised The client was advised to change the password_
> _Se le informó / avisó al cliente cambiar la contraseña...
> __Se le informó / avisó al cliente que cambiara la contraseña...
> _
> _It was suggested that s/he change the password_
> _Se sugerió cambiar la contraseña_
> 
> _The client was called to inform him that this issue was under investigation_
> _Se le llamó al cliente para informarle que este asunto es bajo investigación_
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



You're welcome. 

Remember that in English the passive uses the verb *to be *and a past participle. In an affirmative sentence, the subject is usually the first element in normal syntax.


----------



## asm

I am confused on what language you want us to help. Your question is in both languages ...

I think your passive voice sentences in both languages are incorrect; der_... helped you already with your English, but the sentences in Spanish also need some help. 




JuandelaCruz said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> I am still trying to figure out the proper use of the passive voice.
> 
> Estas oraciones me parecen incorectas.
> Como se habrán dado cuenta , estoy aprendiendo la lengua.
> 
> Podrián corregirlas por favor?
> 
> _Advised the client that he needs to change the password_
> _Se le informó / avisó al cliente que tuviera que cambiar la contraseña..._
> 
> _Advised the client to change the password_
> _Se le informó / avisó al cliente (mas o menos) cambiar la contraseña..._
> 
> _Se le informó / avisó al cliente que cambiara  la contraseña..._
> 
> _Suggested changing the password_
> _Se sugerió cambiar la contraseña_
> 
> _Called the client to inform him that this issue is under investigation_
> _Se le llamó al cliente para informarle que este asunto es (está bajo investigacion_
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## JuandelaCruz

Hi asm,

I am seeking help with the spanish translations.

Sorry for the confusion. The english versions are actually not complete sentences in the passive voice. They are just phrases that summarize an action that is logged in a report. I figured that the best translation would be the passive form in spanish.

What I really want to confirm is, when a sentence is in the passive voice (past tense), should the succeeding  statement  always be in the subjunctive Pretérito Imperfecto / Pretérito?

_Se le informó / avisó al cliente que cambiara  la contraseña..._

How about other verb forms? 
_Se le informó / avisó al cliente cambiar la contraseña_
_Se le informó / avisó al cliente que tienes que cambiar la contraseña_

Does this also depend on the context or verb used? i.e. command, instructions vs. declarative?

For example:
_Se le informó / avisó al cliente que cambiara  la contraseña... (command)_
_El cliente me dijo que iba a llegar pronto /habia tomado el autobus  (declarative)_


----------



## NewdestinyX

Red = corrections
Blue = sounds better but your isn't incorrect


JuandelaCruz said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> I am still trying to figure out the proper use of the passive voice.
> 
> Estas oraciones me parecen incorectas incorrectas.
> Como se habrán dado cuenta, estoy aprendiendo la lengua.
> 
> ¿Podrián corregirlas por favor?
> 
> _Advised the client that he needs to change the password_
> _Se le informó / avisó Se informó/Avisé/Avisamos al cliente que tuviera  tiene que debe cambiar la contraseña..._
> 
> _Advised the client to change the password_
> _Se le informó / avisó Se informó/Avisé/Avisamos al cliente cambiar la contraseña..._
> _Se le informó / avisó Se informó/Avisé/Avisamos al cliente que cambiara la contraseña... This one's correct!_
> 
> _Suggested changing the password_
> _Se sugerió cambiar que cambiara/cambiase la contraseña_
> 
> _Called the client to inform him that this issue is under investigation_
> _Se le llamó al cliente para informarlelo que este asunto es bajo investigacion se está investigando/estudiando._
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Those are my suggestions. Remember that when you name what would be the 'direct object' in the active voice
you don't need the extra 'le' in the Spanish:
The client was informed = Se informó al cliente.
He/She was informed. = Se le informó.
Only when you remove the 'logical subject' of the passive do you put in the 'le'. (note: In the southern cone of
South America which includes Argentina they would use lo/la there instead of 'le')

In the one where you make the English -- advised that he has to-- you don't need subjunctive there and therefore
no need to make the tenses match the past tense. If you'd wanted to give the indirect command 'advised the client
'to do' something' then you'd have needed 'tuviera' as you wrote.


----------



## roanheads

Me suena mejor en el castellano de España,  "se informó al cliente de que se necesitó cambiar la contraseña "

" el cliente " -- objeto directo, así no hace falta el pronombre " le "

¿ Qué opinan los hispanohablantes ?


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Me suena mejor en el castellano de España, "se informó al cliente de que se necesitó cambiar la contraseña "
> 
> " el cliente " -- objeto directo, así no hace falta el pronombre " le "
> 
> ¿ Qué opinan los hispanohablantes ?


It's strange but on Google searches I didn't find hardly any examples of the syntax 'se informó al cliente'. There must be a more natural way that's said in Spanish in a business context.


----------



## roanheads

Al cliente, se le informó de que---         (impersonal se )

Se informó al cliente de que---              ( passive se )

Se necesitó cambiar la contraseña          ( pasiva refleja )

¿ Qué opináis ?


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Al cliente, se le informó de que---         (impersonal se )*perfecto, y sí que es impersonal SE*
> 
> Se informó al cliente de que---              ( passive se )*No es Se Pasiva/Pasiva Refleja (las cuales son lo mismo, Roanheads) sino que sigue siendo como la primera, Impersonal SE, al usar el 'a personal' ante 'el cliente'. La versión que sería Se Pasiva sería así: "Se informó 'el' cliente de que.." Y recuerda que la RAE dice que, por lo general, el SE pasiva se usa solo para 'cosas', y el SE impersonal con cosas animadas/gente/animales, etc.*
> 
> Se necesitó cambiar la contraseña          ( pasiva refleja )
> 
> ¿ Qué opináis ?


In the last one there, yes, Se Passive/Passive Reflexive but in this one the 'object' is a noun phrase: cambiar la contraseña

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## roanheads

Grant,-----A tricky one, but I see " se informó ( a el ) cliente " as the evolved unambiguous passive " se " which is used for persons. ( se + 3rd person singular + prep " a ".)
Considering " clients ( plural ), the construction would be,
" Se informó a los clientes de que --- which again I would take as passive " se " using the same evolved "se " construction.
The impersonal " se " construction would be , " a los clientes se les informó de que-----"

Or , is there something special about " informar " and " avisar " ?

Saludos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Grant,-----A tricky one, but I see " se informó ( a el ) cliente " as the evolved unambiguous passive " se " which is used for persons. ( se + 3rd person singular + prep " a ".)
> Considering " clients ( plural ), the construction would be,
> " Se informó a los clientes de que --- which again I would take as passive " se " using the same evolved "se " construction.
> The impersonal " se " construction would be , " a los clientes se les informó de que-----"
> 
> Saludos.


Well -- there's a big part of me that agrees with you. In fact in my course on Spanish that i wrote I actually refer to this category of "se + 3rd person singular + prep " a " as Passive SE -Animate. Because it seems so much in keeping with SE passive. But in the end this is our English minds getting in the way. I can tell you've probably read Drs Butts and Benjamin's classic book on Spanish Grammar which also calls this the 'special construction with personal 'a' but still consider it a passive. 

But all the Spanish native speaking grammarians see it as Impersonal SE with direct object. Even the DPD's article on the topic calls it Impersonal SE. So in the native speakers mind there's only one difference between:
Se vive bien en España --and-
Se respeta a los ancianos. 
One has a direct object (animate -- therefore needing personal 'a') and one doesn't.

We have an added complication in this example in that 'cliente' could refer to someone specific in mind therefore needing personal 'a' anyway or any ol client which could be inanimate. So Passive SE or Impersonal SE + direct object could be chosen. 

Read the DPD article on SE and you'll see that from the Native speaking Spanish Grammarian's point of view - Passive Se/Pasiva Refleja can only be used with inanimate things, things that would never use personal 'a'. So with respect to Drs Butts and Benjamin - there really is no 'special construction' that somehow 'breaks the rules' by keeping the verb in singular and adding 'a'. The 'a' is 'personal a' in front of a direct object. The verb's in singular because it's 'Impersonal SE' and that's the marker of Impersonal SE in general. 

Then the DPD also makes the distinction that it's ill advised to use the Impersonal SE + direct object construction for 'inanimate things'. They say it can work with some verbs like 'elegir', 'seleccionar' and I'll bet 'informar' would be one of those verbs too - now that I think about it...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Here are the pertinent sections from the DPD article explaining my point.



> *a)  * En las oraciones  impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la  forma _se_ precede siempre a un verbo en tercera persona del  singular. Esta construcción puede darse con verbos intransitivos (_Se  trabaja mejor en equipo_), con verbos copulativos (_Se es más feliz  sin responsabilidades_), con verbos transitivos que llevan  complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a_ (_Entre  los gitanos se respeta mucho a  los ancianos_) e incluso con verbos en voz pasiva (_Cuando se es  juzgado injustamente, es necesario defenderse_). No debe ponerse el  verbo en plural cuando la oración impersonal lleva un complemento  directo plural, pues la concordancia de número solo se da entre el verbo  y el sujeto, y no entre el verbo y el complemento directo; así, hoy no  sería correcta una oración como _Se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta,_ en lugar  de _Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta_. Tampoco es correcto  hacer concordar el verbo de la oración impersonal con otro tipo de  complementos preposicionales: _Ayer se llegaron a los 50 ºC en Calcuta_ (en lugar  de _se llegó a los 50 ºC_); _En la reunión se hablaron de temas importantes _(en  lugar de _se habló de temas importantes_).
> 
> *b)  * En las oraciones de pasiva  refleja la forma _se_ precede a un verbo en forma activa en  tercera persona (singular o plural), junto al que aparece un elemento  nominal, normalmente pospuesto, que funciona como su sujeto gramatical.  Este elemento nominal suele denotar cosas o acciones, o personas  indeterminadas: _Se hacen fotocopias; Se supone que ibas a venir; Se  necesitan secretarias bilingües. _Si el sujeto lleva determinante o  es un pronombre, puede ir antepuesto: _Las fotocopias se hacen en  máquinas especiales; Al final, todo se sabe._ Por tratarse de una  forma de pasiva, solo se da con verbos transitivos, y el verbo irá en  singular o en plural según sea singular o plural el elemento nominal que  actúe de sujeto: _«En los comercios especializados se vende la pasta  de sésamo»_ (Bonfiglioli _Arte_ [Arg. 1990]); _«En ese kiosco _[...]  _no se venden revistas políticas»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]).
> 
> *2.2.* <Snip large portion>
> 
> En el castellano  antiguo solo existían las oraciones de pasiva refleja, que no planteaban  ningún problema cuando el sujeto denotaba cosa: _«Se cantan cosas  torpes e malas»_ (Cuéllar _Catecismo_ [Esp. 1325]); pero cuando  el sujeto denotaba persona se producían casos de ambigüedad entre los  significados reflexivo, recíproco y de pasiva refleja; así, una oración  como _Se tratan bien los pobres_ podía tener una interpretación  reflexiva (a sí mismos), recíproca (entre sí) o de pasiva refleja (por  alguien que no se menciona). Para evitar la ambigüedad se fue  extendiendo la práctica de anteponer al sustantivo de persona la  preposición _a,_ cuando la oración debía interpretarse como pasiva  refleja: _«Que se respeten a  los prelados de la Iglesia»_ (Palafox _Carta _[Esp. 1652]).  Finalmente se inmovilizó el verbo en singular, dando lugar a la  estructura impersonal con _se_ del español actual: _«A pesar del  régimen excepcional con que se trataba a los reclusos extranjeros» _(Chavarría  _Rojo_ [Ur. 2002]). Así pues, las oraciones impersonales nacen  solo referidas a persona.
> Hoy, según la norma culta mayoritaria, reflejada en escritores  de prestigio de todo el ámbito hispánico, se utiliza la construcción  impersonal (→ 2.1a)  cuando el verbo transitivo lleva un complemento directo de persona  determinado —y, por tanto, necesariamente precedido de la preposición _a_—_:_ _«Allí estaba la campana con que se llamaba a los trabajadores» _(Araya _Luna_  [Chile 1982]); _«Dio las instrucciones para que_ [...] _se  buscara a las adoratrices  de la Vela Perpetua»_ (Sánchez _Héroe_ [Col. 1988]); y se usa  la construcción de pasiva refleja (→  2.1b)  cuando el verbo transitivo lleva, en la versión activa de la oración,  un complemento directo de cosa, o bien un complemento directo de persona  no determinado —no precedido, por tanto, de la preposición _a_ (→ a2,  1.3b)—;  esos complementos directos de la versión activa son los sujetos de la  pasiva refleja: _«Se exponen tesis y se buscan argumentos que tengan  fuerza persuasiva» _(Marafioti _Significantes_ [Arg. 1988]); _«Se  buscan jóvenes idealistas» _(_Tiempo_ [Col.] 16.5.92).
> ©Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas


----------



## roanheads

Well,
Referring to your examples,
1. Se vive bien en España.
2. Se respeta a los ancianos.

As I was taught by " hispanohablantes ", I would translate as follows.
1. " People " live well in Spain.  ( original impersonal   "se ")

2. " Elderly people are respected "  (Passive " se " or evolved variant of impersonal " se " to illustrate passive meaning and avoiding the ambiguity of  " se respetan los ancianos. )

To quote an example from class days,
 " Se mata a los ministros " ( The ministers are killed )

Also from class days I have a copy of the DPD , which includes the total  " se " entry of which you kindly quote the excerpts, and which is well worn I assure you.

Our little friend  " se " is a never ending source of debate and I find it one of the attractions of the language.

Saludos  y Hasta la proxima.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Well,
> Referring to your examples,
> 1. Se vive bien en España.
> 2. Se respeta a los ancianos.
> 
> As I was taught by " hispanohablantes ", I would translate as follows.
> 1. " People " live well in Spain. ( original impersonal "se ")
> 
> 2. " Elderly people are respected " (Passive " se " or evolved variant of impersonal " se " to illustrate passive meaning and avoiding the ambiguity of " se respetan los ancianos. )
> 
> To quote an example from class days,
> " Se mata a los ministros " ( The ministers are killed )
> 
> Also from class days I have a copy of the DPD , which includes the total " se " entry of which you kindly quote the excerpts, and which is well worn I assure you.
> 
> Our little friend " se " is a never ending source of debate and I find it one of the attractions of the language.
> 
> Saludos y Hasta la proxima.


*EDITED: This response deals with verbs that can take a direct object. But I've been reminded that verbs of communication as the original poster was inquiring about (informar/avisar) take the personal being communicated to as the 'indirect object' not the 'direct object' as it would be in English. So this info below is correct -- but not when referring to a verb of communication and the person receiving the communication.*

Well yes. And as I said.. I used to think of it very much like you do - until native speaking professors of Spanish and native speaking enthusiasts
corrected me.. that the SE + singular 3rd pers + a formation was still Impersonal SE - just with a direct object.. which you and I know it weird to
say 'direct object' too -- in a 'passive'. The strange thing is that Impersonal SE to a native isn't a 'passive' sentence at all. It's more 'active' -- and
that's why the consider whatever's after the 'a' as the 'direct object.

So -- to the native Spanish speaking grammarians (La RAE y otros) it's:
*SE Impersonal:*
Se vive bien en España. [mostly with instransitive verbs)

*SE Impersonal + Complemento Directo:*
Se respeta a los ancianos/tu madre. [with transitive verbs]
Se les/le respeta. [when the object is replaced with a pronoun]

*Se Pasiva/Pasiva Refleja:*
Se envió la carta.
Se enviaron las cartas.
Se envió./Se enviaron. [when the logical subject is omitted and referred to as 'it/they' in the English]​But because of the 2nd and 3rd category there both translating to Passive voice in English and category 1 NOT doing so - I think it's easier to teach
the English speaker from the way you explained it and how I explain it in my course.
*Impersonal SE:*
_Se vive bien en España_ [mostly with instransitive verbs)
People live well in Spain [an active voice in both languages]

*Passive SE -Animate:*
_Se respeta a los ancianos/la madre._ [with transitive verbs]
Elderly people/One's mother is respected. [a passive voice in English but not in Spanish]
_Se les/le respeta._ [when the object is replaced with a pronoun] [* In Argentina/Uruguay/Paraguay they'd use 'los/la' over 'les/le' here]
They are respected./She is respected.

*Passive SE -Inanimate:*
_Se envió la carta._
The letter was sent.
_Se enviaron las cartas._ [a passive voice in both languages]
The letters were sent.
_Se envió._/_Se enviaron._ [when the logical subject is omitted and referred to as 'it/they' in the English]
It was sent./They were sent.​I agree SE is the subject of the 'most debate' in Spanish Grammar.. I guess it and the Subjunctive.


----------



## roanheads

Parece que estamos de acuerdo, casi totalmente, pero de momento, de lo que se ocupa por aquí es el Open de Golf que se disputa en St. Andrews.
¡ Con Nadal, y La Roja, a ver si un español lo gana, para seguir en la buena racha. !

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

I agree SE is the subject of the 'most debate' in Spanish Grammar.. I guess it and the Subjunctive.[/QUOTE]
----
Wouldn't you like to add?:
Pretérito vs. Imperfecto
The verb 'gustar' 

and some other jewels...


----------



## Sebastian11

JuandelaCruz said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> I am still trying to figure out the proper use of the passive voice.
> 
> Estas oraciones me parecen incorectas.
> Como se habrán dado cuenta , estoy aprendiendo la lengua.
> 
> Podrián corregirlas por favor?
> 
> _Advised the client that he needs to change the password_
> _Se le informó / avisó al cliente que tuviera que cambiar la contraseña..._
> 
> _Advised the client to change the password_
> _Se le informó / avisó al cliente cambiar la contraseña..._
> _Se le informó / avisó al cliente que cambiara la contraseña..._
> 
> _Suggested changing the password_
> _Se sugerió cambiar la contraseña_
> 
> _Called the client to inform him that this issue is under investigation_
> _Se le llamó al cliente para informarle que este asunto es bajo investigacion_
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
The client was advised that he needs to change the password.
El cliente fue avisado que debe cambiar la contraseña.

Advised the client to change the password. (The client was advised to change the password.)
Se le avisó al cliente cambiar la contraseña. o Se le avisó al cliente que cambiara/cambiase la contraseña.

Called the client to inform him that this issue is under investigation. (The client was informed that this issue is under investigation.) 
Se le llamó al cliente para infromarle que el (este) aunto está bajo investigación.


----------



## asm

El cliente es el OI y no el directo. NO se informa el cliente, sino a él. La accion del verbo recae en la informacion que se da, e indirectamente al cliente.

EJ:
Se le informa la situacion al cliente: la situacion es el OD y el cliente el OI.

En la oraciOn original no hay OD.

Saludos




roanheads said:


> Me suena mejor en el castellano de España, "se informó al cliente de que se necesitó cambiar la contraseña "
> 
> " el cliente " -- objeto directo, así no hace falta el pronombre " le "
> 
> ¿ Qué opinan los hispanohablantes ?


----------



## duvija

Veo que hay problemas entre elegir si algo es un objeto directo o indirecto. Y menos mal que no andamos por el nominativo más el acusativo y los oblicuos. Esto le pasa a los idiomas a los cuales se les encaja una gramática que pertenecía a otro idioma totalmente diferente. El castellano lo heredó del latín, y le pusieron nombres sin darse cuenta que a veces, los nuevos idiomas funcionan en forma diferente. 
Yo le rajo a los títulos de directo/indirecto, porque siempre hay ejemplos ambiguos. Ya sé que para enseñar, esos nombretes son útiles, pero en realidad se puede vivir sin ellos. La macana es que los libros para aprendizaje del castellano, se esmeran en mantener esa pesadez.


----------



## MALLUS

En efecto, los verbos de* comunicar *(telefonear, avisar, informar....) tienen como complemento directo la cosa comunicada y como complemento indirecto la persona a la que se comunica la cosa. De ahí que el pronombre sea "le" y no "lo". El problema es que la cosa comunicada se da por sobreentendida, por lo que fácilmente caemos en el error.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Caramba..... Madre mía. Hace 10 años que estudio y hablo este idioma hermoso y sigo cometiendo el mismo error tonto en lo de los verbos de comunicación. Es por mi cerebro inglés.. ¿no?

I feel silly. So many 'long detailed' posts dealing with the 'wrong syntax'. My apologies to the original poster. What our native friends are properly telling us is that with verbs of communication -- the thing 'communicated' is the direct object and the person being communicated to is the indirect object. So all the data I was giving about 'direct objects' of passive voice is really incorrect info.

In your original post -- it does indeed seem only correct to say "Se le informó/avisó al cliente {de} que...'. I"m embarrassed. I should have realized that. The information about 'passive syntaxes' in my posts was all correct -but the information was misapplied to your particular sentence. LOL!!. So I will do the hard job of cleaning up my misinformation in the earlier posts now.

Gracias a vosotros nativos por vuestra corrección muy importante.
Grant


----------



## roanheads

A ver lo que dice la RAE sobre un ejemplo parecido al del hilo.

Con el sentido de ‘hacer saber algo a alguien’, puede construirse de dos modos:
*a) *_Informar_ [a alguien] _de_ algo. La información se expresa mediante un complemento con _de _o _sobre: Informó de su marcha a sus superiores; Informé al comité sobre la marcha del proyecto. _Si el complemento, en lugar de un sustantivo, es una oración subordinada encabezada por la conjunción _que,_ es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: _Informó a sus superiores de que se marchaba._ El complemento de persona es, en esta construcción, el complemento directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva: _Sus superiores fueron informados de su marcha;_ por ello, cuando este complemento es un pronombre átono de tercera persona, deben usarse las formas _lo(s),_ _la(s):_ _«Teresa_ [...] _lo informaba despacio y con detalle del motivo de su visita»_ (PzReverte _Reina_ [Esp. 2002]). Este es el régimen habitual en la lengua culta de España y se da también entre hablantes cultos de América.

Como se ve lo que dice es : el complemento de persona es en esta construcción, el complemento directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva.

Al igual que en el hilo " el cliente " es el complemento directo.

Pero ,parece que con el verbo " informar " depende del contexto o si se utiliza en transitivo o intransitivo o informarse pronominal.
En otras palabras-- bien complicado.


----------



## NewdestinyX

JuandelaCruz said:
			
		

> I am still trying to figure out the proper use of the passive voice.


Since I can't edit the original post I made since editing time has expired let me redo my first response to you, JuandelaCruz




> Estas oraciones me parecen incorectas incorrectas.
> Como se habrán dado cuenta, estoy aprendiendo la lengua.
> 
> ¿Podrián Podrían corregirlas por favor?
> 
> _Advised the client that he needs to change the password_
> _Se le informó/avisó al cliente que tuviera tiene que debe cambiar la contraseña..._
> 
> _Advised the client to change the password_
> _Se le informó avisó al cliente cambiar la contraseña... I don't believe that this one's correct.. but I'm not sure._
> _Se le informó/avisó al cliente que cambiara la contraseña... This one's correct! I'm sure. I hear/read it all the time._
> 
> _Suggested changing the password_
> _Se sugerió cambiar que cambiara/cambiase la contraseña_
> 
> _Called the client to inform him that this issue is under investigation_
> _Se le llamó al cliente para informarle que este asunto es bajo investigacion se está investigando/estudiando._
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Those are the suggestions I should have made at first, Juan.

Remember that in the one where you make the English -- "advised that he has to"-- you don't need subjunctive there and therefore no need to make the tenses match the past tense. If you'd wanted to give the indirect command 'advised the client 'to do' something' then you'd have needed 'tuviera' as you wrote.


----------



## MALLUS

NewdestinyX said:


> Caramba..... Madre mía. Hace 10 años que estudio y hablo este idioma hermoso y sigo cometiendo el mismo error tonto en lo de verbos de comunicación. Es por mi cerebro inglés.. ¿no?
> 
> I feel silly. So many 'long detailed' posts dealing with the 'wrong syntax'. My apologies to the original poster. What our native friends are properly telling us is that with verbs of communication -- the thing 'communicated' is the direct object and the person being communicated to is the indirect object. So all the data I was giving about 'direct objects' of passive voice is really incorrect info.
> 
> In your original post -- it is indeed only correct to say "Se le informó/avisó al cliente'. I"m embarrassed. I should have realized that. The information about 'syntax' was all correct -but not as it applied to your particular sentence. LOL!!. So I will do the hard job of cleaning up my misinformation in the earlier posts now.
> 
> Gracias a vosotros nativos por vuestra corrección muy importante.
> Grant



Si a un español nativo le hicieras analizar sintácticamente una frase como _Yo telefoneo cada día a mi novia,_ seguro que muchos dirían que "a mi novia" es complemento directo del verbo "telefonear". No creo que sea tanto un problema de tener el inglés como lengua nativa, sino de que* estos verbos son problemáticos porque el objeto directo suele ser elíptico* (o sea, no está presente).

Por otra parte, los diccionarios (en especial el de la RAE) no son muy claros a la hora de aclarar estos aspectos. Tal vez en esto deberían aprender del diccionario del IEC (Institut d'Estudis Catalans), que señala muy claramente que *se avisa *_de algo a alguien_.

Si alguna otra vez os asalta la duda, pensad en un verbo de comunicación un tanto en desuso: _telegrafiar._ Está claro que se telegrafía algo a alguien, porque _una persona no puede ser telegrafiada _ , salvo que alguien sea capaz de "andar" por los hilos del telégrafo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> A ver lo que dice la RAE sobre un ejemplo parecido al del hilo.
> 
> Con el sentido de ‘hacer saber algo a alguien’, puede construirse de dos modos:
> *a) *_Informar_ [a alguien] _de_ algo. La información se expresa mediante un complemento con _de _o _sobre: Informó de su marcha a sus superiores; Informé al comité sobre la marcha del proyecto. _Si el complemento, en lugar de un sustantivo, es una oración subordinada encabezada por la conjunción _que,_ es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: _Informó a sus superiores de que se marchaba._ El complemento de persona es, en esta construcción, el complemento directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva: _Sus superiores fueron informados de su marcha;_ por ello, cuando este complemento es un pronombre átono de tercera persona, deben usarse las formas _lo(s),_ _la(s):_ _«Teresa_ [...] _lo informaba despacio y con detalle del motivo de su visita»_ (PzReverte _Reina_ [Esp. 2002]). Este es el régimen habitual en la lengua culta de España y se da también entre hablantes cultos de América.
> 
> Como se ve lo que dice es : el complemento de persona es en esta construcción, el complemento directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva.
> 
> Al igual que en el hilo " el cliente " es el complemento directo.
> 
> Pero ,parece que con el verbo " informar " depende del contexto o si se utiliza en transitivo o intransitivo o informarse pronominal.
> En otras palabras-- bien complicado.


Ah. So it *can* be the direct object. Thanks for finding that citation, Roanheads. I know I say sentences like that without the 'le' and I'm never corrected. And I thought I heard them too. But it seems to be restricted to the case when you have a clause with que after it. Very interesting.

If I may ask - sometimes it's hard finding citations in the DPD about certain things. What 'search string' did you use in the online DPD to find that citation?


----------



## NewdestinyX

MALLUS said:


> Si a un español nativo le hicieras analizar sintácticamente una frase como _Yo telefoneo cada día a mi novia,_ seguro que muchos dirían que "a mi novia" es complemento directo del verbo "telefonear". No creo que sea tanto un problema de tener el inglés como lengua nativa, sino de que* estos verbos son problemáticos porque el objeto directo suele ser elíptico* (o sea, no está presente).
> 
> Por otra parte, los diccionarios (en especial el de la RAE) no son muy claros a la hora de aclarar estos aspectos. Tal vez en esto deberían aprender del diccionario del IEC (Institut d'Estudis Catalans), que señala muy claramente que *se avisa *_de algo a alguien_.
> 
> Si alguna otra vez os asalta la duda, pensad en un verbo de comunicación un tanto en desuso: _telegrafiar._ Está claro que se telegrafía algo a alguien, porque _una persona no puede ser telegrafiada _ , salvo que alguien sea capaz de "andar" por los hilos del telégrafo.


Gracias, Mallus. Pero ¿qué te parece de lo que dice la RAE en la información colgada en mensaje #22?
Del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:


> *a) *_Informar_ [a alguien] _de_ algo. La información se expresa mediante un complemento con _de _o _sobre: Informó de su marcha a sus superiores; Informé al comité sobre la marcha del proyecto. _Si el complemento, en lugar de un sustantivo, es una oración subordinada encabezada por la conjunción _que,_ es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: _Informó a sus superiores de que se marchaba._ *El complemento de persona es, en esta construcción, el complemento directo*, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva: _Sus superiores fueron informados de su marcha;_ por ello, cuando este complemento es un pronombre átono de tercera persona, deben usarse las formas _lo(s),_ _la(s):_ _«Teresa_ [...] _lo informaba despacio y con detalle del motivo de su visita»_ (PzReverte _Reina_ [Esp. 2002]). Este es el régimen habitual en la lengua culta de España y se da también entre hablantes cultos de América.


Esta citación muestra que ante una cláusula con 'que' la persona que recibe la información sí es el OD.


----------



## MALLUS

Yo siempre he escuchado "le". Pero es que, además, si ponemos el pronombre detrás del verbo, el uso de "le" es aún más normal. Algunos ejemplos:

No te olvides de informar*le* sobre eso.

Infórma*le *deque el tren llegará con retraso (usar "lo" sería algo "raro al oído").

_Incluso cuando va delante:_

Le informaré de lo sucedido (el uso de "lo" quedaría descartado, a mi entender).

No olvide lo que *le* dije (aquí nadie usaría "lo", por supuesto).

¿ Pasó informe al supervisor ? Sí, ya* le* informé.

En fin, la cuestión dista mucho de ser pacífica, como ya hemos visto.


----------



## NewdestinyX

MALLUS said:


> Yo siempre he escuchado "le". Pero es que, además, si ponemos el pronombre detrás del verbo, el uso de "le" es aún más normal. Algunos ejemplos:
> 
> No te olvides de informar*le* sobre eso.
> 
> Infórma*le *deque el tren llegará con retraso (usar "lo" sería algo "raro al oído").
> 
> _Incluso cuando va delante:_
> 
> Le informaré de lo sucedido (el uso de "lo" quedaría descartado, a mi entender).
> 
> No olvide lo que *le* dije (aquí nadie usaría "lo", por supuesto).
> 
> ¿ Pasó informe al supervisor ? Sí, ya* le* informé.
> 
> En fin, la cuestión dista mucho de ser pacífica, como ya hemos visto.


Pero supondría que en todos estos ejemplos el 'leísmo' de España también ha estado 'en tus oídos' todo tu vida. "Le" suena normal por 'lo' en el norte de España para OD de personas masculinas. A menos que, con el Catalán siendo el idioma primero de una persona de Cataluña, el leísmo no sea una influencia para ti.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> A ver lo que dice la RAE sobre un ejemplo parecido al del hilo.
> 
> Con el sentido de ‘hacer saber algo a alguien’, puede construirse de dos modos:
> 
> 
> 
> a) _Informar_ [a alguien] _de_ algo. La información se expresa mediante un <cortado lo demás>
> 
> 
> 
> Como se ve lo que dice es : el complemento de persona es en esta construcción, el complemento directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva.
> 
> Al igual que en el hilo " el cliente " es el complemento directo.
> 
> Pero ,parece que con el verbo " informar " depende del contexto o si se utiliza en transitivo o intransitivo o informarse pronominal.
> En otras palabras-- bien complicado.
Click to expand...

Roanheads -- remember earlier in the thread when I said - I could find only 2 Google results with 'Se informó al cliente que'. You'd think if it were 'the correct way to say it' and/or common in business communcations you'd see it all over Google. Now I at least found 80 hits for 'Se le informó al cliente que'. But regardless of the 'correct' I wonder what the 'common business syntax' is for this -- which is what Juan was looking for in the original post.


----------



## roanheads

Grant,
The search sequence is as follows,
Real Academia Española.
Diccionario Panhispánico De Dudas
Informar.

Which brings up Part a) and Part b).

Part a) corresponds to our thread, and is the part I quoted.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MALLUS

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero supondría que en todos estos ejemplos el 'leísmo' de España también ha estado 'en tus oídos' todo tu vida. "Le" suena normal por 'lo' en el norte de España para OD de personas masculinas. A menos que, con el Catalán siendo el idioma primero de una persona de Cataluña, el leísmo no sea una influencia para ti.



Me pones en un compromiso, porque ciertamente aquí en Cataluña tenemos muchas interferencias lingüísticas (entre catalán y castellano). No obstante, creo que el tema de "le" y "lo" no sería una de ellas, ya que en catalán no suele haber confusión entre "li" (le) y "el/lo" (lo).

Tuve hace años un profesor que abusaba del "leísmo" hasta extremos insospechados. Llegaba a decir "tráe*le*" refiriéndose a un bolígrafo. Sólo lo tuve un año, así que no creo que me haya influenciado mucho.

En fin, si los académicos dicen que es así, así será, aunque a mis oídos suene extraño (que ciertamente suena).


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Grant,
> The search sequence is as follows,
> Real Academia Española.
> Diccionario Panhispánico De Dudas
> Informar.
> 
> Which brings up Part a) and Part b).
> 
> Part a) corresponds to our thread, and is the part I quoted.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Great. Thank you. As you read the citation from DPD carefully you will also have to conclude that we need to use 'de que' rather than just 'que'.
Se informó al cliente de que....
Do you agree?
And as we read the citation can we also conclude that there is a 'choice' here when the 'que' clause comes next. 
So:
*Se informó* al cliente *de que*.... -or-
*Se le informó* al cliente *que*...

Are they interchangeable?


----------



## MALLUS

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero supondría que en todos estos ejemplos el 'leísmo' de España también ha estado 'en tus oídos' todo tu vida. "Le" suena normal por 'lo' en el norte de España para OD de personas masculinas. A menos que, con el Catalán siendo el idioma primero de una persona de Cataluña, el leísmo no sea una influencia para ti.



Me pones en un compromiso, porque ciertamente aquí en Cataluña tenemos muchas interferencias lingüísticas (entre catalán y castellano). No obstante, creo que el tema de "le" y "lo" no sería una de ellas, ya que en catalán no suele haber confusión entre "li" (le) y "el/lo" (lo). No es este el lugar para hablar de una cuestión tan compleja (para mí es de la más complejas) como el uso de los pronombres débiles en catalán...pero ya digo que por ahí no creo que venga la influencia.

Tuve hace años un profesor que abusaba del "leísmo" hasta extremos insospechados. Llegaba a decir "tráe*le*" refiriéndose a un bolígrafo. Sólo lo tuve un año, así que no creo que me haya influenciado mucho.

La frase "lo informaba con detalle del motivo de su visita" suena un tanto rara, sobre todo porque este "lo" *parece referirse más a un objeto que a una persona*. Pero en fin, si los los académicos dicen que es así, así será, aunque a mis oídos suene extraño (que ciertamente suena). Peor aún si ponemos el pronombre detrás del verbo: v. gr:_ informarlo sobre el motivo de su visita_


----------



## roanheads

Grant,     Our thread deals with conditions in Part a)---Informar[a alguien] de algo----with *de que *used in the example. 

But in Part b) which is habitual in the greater part of América, we are dealing with " Informar [algo] a alguien " which uses *que *in the example.

Appears we are dealing with different structures in different countries --thereby perhaps explaining the varying comments !

Pehaps to be safe we should chicken out and use the perifrastic " el cliente fue informado de que ---- !

Pero, me están llamando------------


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Grant, Our thread deals with conditions in Part a)---Informar[a alguien] de algo----with *de que *used in the example.
> 
> But in Part b) which is habitual in the greater part of América, we are dealing with " Informar [algo] a alguien " which uses *que *in the example.
> 
> Appears we are dealing with different structures in different countries --thereby perhaps explaining the varying comments !


Sí - creo que así es... De todos modos -- un hilo muy bueno y útil.


----------



## roanheads

New D.
A final thought.
Referring to your #32,--- according to the DPD , both constructions are correct,  therefore it is open to use whichever syntax is preferred.The "client " is informed either way.
Definitely a most interesting thread. !


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> New D.
> A final thought.
> Referring to your #32,--- according to the DPD , both constructions are correct,  therefore it is open to use whichever syntax is preferred.The "client " is informed either way.
> Definitely a most interesting thread. !


So you've changed your mind from a couple posts back? We can use them interchangeably? That makes sense to me. 

But I find myself leaving this thread a little frustrated that as I do Google searches neither 'se le informó al cliente que' nor 'se informó al cliente de que' favor well in searches. We haven't really found for the original poster what is commonly used in business communications for this syntax. If we had -- there'd be thousands of hits in a Google Search.


----------

